# Hello from Newfoundland!



## ntdenman (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi all; I'm a new-ish hobbyist, still very much getting my feet under me. I'm originally from Edmonton but have settled in small-town Newfoundland after some detours (Toronto and Virginia). During the move out here, I had to leave behind pretty much everything, so I'm starting from scratch in terms of tools and equipment. 

I'm currently working on a de-metric-ified CAD model of the Bonelle tool and cutter grinder; building the thing itself is well beyond my current capacity but it's teaching me Fusion 360 pretty well. I plan on posting it (and some questions I can't figure out) once I finish checking it over. Otherwise, I'm curious about what other people are working on and looking forward to starting my own projects.


----------



## ntdenman (Aug 10, 2021)

(it's not that I mind a metric grinder, but finding BA sized taps is a nightmare so I thought I'd switch all the threads to sizes I can get easily)


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.

Where abouts in Newfoundland?  We made it up to St Anthony when we toured.


----------



## ntdenman (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks! 

Nowhere that exotic - Clarenville, not too far out of St John's.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Janger (Aug 10, 2021)

Seems like an exotic locale from here in Calgary. Welcome Thomas.


----------



## Tomc938 (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome from the other coast!

Vancouver Island

Tom


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary. Lucky you living on the east coast


----------



## PeterT (Aug 11, 2021)

_I'm currently working on a de-metric-ified CAD model of the Bonelle tool and cutter grinder;_

Cool. Where did you locate plans? I can't recall if this was one of the build threads I followed. It's been a while since I had lofty ideas. He did some mods right from the get-go. There are some nice examples out there. Almost a cult (but not like Quorn's, now THATS a cult haha).
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tool-and-cutter-grinder-build.30945/


----------



## Crosche (Aug 12, 2021)

Greetings from Calgary! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ntdenman (Aug 12, 2021)

PeterT said:


> _I'm currently working on a de-metric-ified CAD model of the Bonelle tool and cutter grinder;_
> 
> Cool. Where did you locate plans? I can't recall if this was one of the build threads I followed. It's been a while since I had lofty ideas. He did some mods right from the get-go. There are some nice examples out there. Almost a cult (but not like Quorn's, now THATS a cult haha).
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tool-and-cutter-grinder-build.30945/


Oh, now that's a very handy thread! I'm going to have to give that a full read later, thank you.


----------



## Proxule (Aug 12, 2021)

Welcome.

Visited the old rock a couple years ago.
Loved every minute. Cod cheeck is to die for but the tongue is gross lol

Keep in touch and enjoy the fine folk in this forum.


----------

